# Redfish bite was on fire this morning



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Millertime and I met up at 4 this morning with plans to go offshore for AJ's but I didn't like how windy it was inshore. Before leaving the dock I made the call not to even try going outside, instead we would fish Destin Bridge. The current was ripping harder than I've ever seen it and the north wind was pretty stiff. It took 2 tries to set the anchor, but once set it was on. I dropped down while Brandon was still getting rigged up and got a fish on immediately. The bite was fast and furious until around 7 when It just shut down, but that was ok because we were down to our last live bait and we had 2 keepers on ice. In all we caught around 15 reds.

We then hit some inshore wrecks and caught red porgies, some sort of little trigger fish, and even one of those elusive red snapper.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice report. We went offshore first then came back to the bridge. Cleaned house at the wrecks. Caught the start of the incoming tide at the bridge and it was on. Some nice sheepies made it to the ice, and slot reds. That were released......please don't ask why.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> Nice report. We went offshore first then came back to the bridge. Cleaned house at the wrecks. Caught the start of the incoming tide at the bridge and it was on. Some nice sheepies made it to the ice, and slot reds. That were released......please don't ask why.


How was the water out there?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> Nice report. We went offshore first then came back to the bridge. Cleaned house at the wrecks. Caught the start of the incoming tide at the bridge and it was on. Some nice sheepies made it to the ice, and slot reds. That were released......please don't ask why.


Why?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and nice fish. Where are you getting those nice big Pin Fish for baits?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a double drop rig with little gold hooks tipped with squid to catch my bait. This morning I had pinfish, croaker, and blue runners. They ranged in size from about 3 to 6 inches and the reds were hitting everything.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

awsome catch


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang Millertime leave the bulls alone!! first u catch and scare the only two in backwater then this! lol Id like to try that bridge out in the yak fishing seems good there . good job and thanks for the post!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Trophyhusband said:


> How was the water out there?



North of the bridge was a bit rough on the way out(8 am). By the time we got back it was smoooooth.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

EODangler said:


> Why?


 I said don't ask. But since you did......You know that feeling you get when you wonder how much longer your line will last???



Change the line.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow what a morning! Miller you're dialed in in the reds.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Dang Millertime leave the bulls alone!! first u catch and scare the only two in backwater then this! lol Id like to try that bridge out in the yak fishing seems good there . good job and thanks for the post!


Yeah I think I have just been lucky enough to find them. I think those two in blackwater were just showing me a good time since it was the first time I had the new pa out.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice report guys, sounds like you wore em out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy crap Millertime, thats a nice catch..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Daxman said:


> Holy crap Millertime, thats a nice catch..


Don't give me too much credit. KJ was pulled in just as many reds as I did.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

So here is my first attempt at video editing. Hopefully it isn't too bad.

http://vimeo.com/34180343


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

MillerTime said:


> So here is my first attempt at video editing. Hopefully it isn't too bad.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/34180343



Cool video. Im ready for a kayak trip out your way, you ready to guide me an ox?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

chaps said:


> Cool video. Im ready for a kayak trip out your way, you ready to guide me an ox?


Sure just let me know when.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice job and good pics, can't wait to get back tomorrow and do some fishing:thumbup: hope everyone is having a good x-mas


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> So here is my first attempt at video editing. Hopefully it isn't too bad.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/34180343


Awesome! It really highlights my superior netting skills. If my dad sees this he'll never let me touch a net again.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Awesome! It really highlights my superior netting skills. If my dad sees this he'll never let me touch a net again.


Ha ha. Dude I got a kick out of that!
Nice video Brandon, what did you use to edit it?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> I said don't ask. But since you did......You know that feeling you get when you wonder how much longer your line will last???
> 
> 
> 
> Change the line.


Yeah, I've been there before...it sucks. 

I wasn't really expecting an answer, just being a smartass.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> I said don't ask. But since you did......You know that feeling you get when you wonder how much longer your line will last???
> 
> 
> 
> Change the line.


That's just like thinking that little nick in the leader will last one more fish.:wallbash:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Ha ha. Dude I got a kick out of that!
> Nice video Brandon, what did you use to edit it?


Videopad


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> That's just like thinking that little nick in the leader will last one more fish.:wallbash:


That laziness always gets the best of me. I know I should change it but at the same time I would rather drop back down right away instead of wasting time tying a new one on.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's more video of the day


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was a sweet video. Kind of puts mine to shame.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't see it on a mobile device.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I can't see it on a mobile device.


The price to pay for being on vacation at Christmas :whistling:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I can't see it on a mobile device.


It's on youtube. I'm new to youtube so if there's something I can do so it can be seen on mobile devices let me know.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> The price to pay for being on vacation at Christmas :whistling:


Hey, don't hate on me!
TH it said that " the content owner has not made the video available on mobile", what ever that means.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Hey, don't hate on me!
> TH it said that " the content owner has not made the video available on mobile", what ever that means.


Can you view my other videos? On this one I used copyrighted music. From what I understand, they will let me keep the video up but the owner of the music decides who it is available to. My other videos don't have music in them.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank's for the report! I love fishing that bridge!!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm surprised no one picked up on Rudolph the Red Nose Redfish, being so close to Christmas (second picture)


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

nathar said:


> I'm surprised no one picked up on Rudolph the Red Nose Redfish, being so close to Christmas (second picture)


That's cool, I didn't notice that.


----------

